# Catfish Country



## mgierhart (May 15, 2005)

Hey I'm not the biggest fan of PayLakes, but every once in a while you get an urge for something to bend your pole. I'm heading over to Catfish Country just off St. Rt. 309... Heading east on 309, when you reach 235 intersection to take into Ada, go right instead of left towards Ada. Its 2nd or 3rd place on right. Big sign. Its a 10 acre lake. I have been there twice, with a personal best of 36lb Blue. Its $9.00 for 6 hours, or $12 for 12. Nice big place, friendly people. I end up catching at least 15-20 Crappie as big as my hand, and good sized bluegills. I take my daughter, who is 3 and she has caught several Channels in the 5 to 6 pound range. 

I will be heading out there tonight around 6pm, if anyone wants to join me I can show you the spots I've done good at, and share bait or whatever. I'm going by myself this time, and just wanted to see if anyone wanted to join me. Should be a great night to fish it... 

Text my cell if you need directions or are going to make it out, and I'll keep an eye out for ya...

Thanks, and hope to see some of you out there...

Mike
567-712-9098


----------

